# An Aussie's rack



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Much of this will be updated once we have the new house and HT room constructed.


Denon AVP-A1 preamp
Denon DVD-5000
Denon POA-T3 poweramp
ME 550 poweramps (x2)
Playstation 3 Blu-Ray
Whatmough "leadline" series front speakers
JBL TLX2 surrounds
Sony HD 42" plasma
Sony HD PVR


----------

